# 1974 Ranger 32



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I am thinking of buying a 1974 Ranger 32 to PHRF race. I don''t like the way the traveler is set up on top of the cabin house. Does anyone know if you can move this down into the cockpit, and will it work from down there? Also, is there enough room to mount a wheel in the cockpit and still have room for crew?

I have never seen the boat in person, only going on the advice of a friend. I have seen the Ranger 28 and I like the way the traveler is set up on that boat. Also, any opinions on the boat would be helpful. Thanks.


----------

